# tv zenith



## grava (Nov 9, 2005)

colegas,
si alguien conoce el ic 221-679 cual lo puede reemplazar gracias


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2005)

espero esto te sirva aqui el reemplazo y datashe......  
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/7000to7099/pdf/nte7054.pdf


----------

